
New Service (by me, solo) Lets Musicians Sell On Itunes For Cheap - pud
http://www.forbes.com/sites/natalierobehmed/2013/07/03/new-service-lets-musicians-sell-through-itunes-for-cheap/
======
benatkin
This is an unusual occurrence. Congrats, pud!

Here's a link to the product's website:
[http://www.distrokid.com/](http://www.distrokid.com/)

------
suzannealdrich
Very cool and beneficial for indy musicians. Takes an actual need and provides
an easy, inexpensive solution. I wish your venture much success!

------
pud
If anyone cares, feel free to Ask Me Anything :)

~~~
antidaily
How are you so goddamned productive?

~~~
j45
Cosigned - a post about your processes from taking an idea to shipping it,
with anything that helps you do it easier, better, or faster would be an
interesting read.

~~~
pud
That would be fun to write. Maybe it should be my first Medium.com post.

